

The Rise of the DIY Abortion in Texas  - sizzle
http://theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/the-rise-of-the-diy-abortion-in-texas/373240/

======
malandrew
If I were a woman in a state/country that had such contempt for my rights and
well-being, I'd move elsewhere. Honestly, a state with policies like this does
not deserve to have women. I still don't understand why there isn't a steady
flow of atheist or less-religious women emigrating from fundamentalist
religious regions that suppress women's rights like Saudi Arabia and Texas. If
these regions, like China, encountered the serious social problems (serious
gender ratio imbalance) of treating women as second class citizens, they might
rethink their policies.

~~~
dragonwriter
> If I were a woman in a state/country that had such contempt for my rights
> and well-being, I'd move elsewhere. Honestly, a state with policies like
> this does not deserve to have women. I still don't understand why there
> isn't a steady flow of atheist or less-religious women emigrating from
> fundamentalist religious regions that suppress women's rights like Saudi
> Arabia and Texas.

Because suppressing women's rights makes it hard for them to do lots of
things, including leave (the latter, e.g., by increasing their economic
dependence on others, particularly men.)

And because regimes that do this don't do so in isolation, they do so hand-in-
hand with a dominant set of cultural values in which people (including women)
are indoctrinated from birth which support this suppression as a norm.

------
Im_Talking
Love the red states. Protect the foetus at all costs, then abandon the kid
once born.

